# Id please!



## Stompsy (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey guys,

Was guerneying a house today in preparation for painting and I must have destroyed this guys home. He/she was a little bigger than a 50c coin and after trying to ID, I can't seem to work out what he/she is. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Mar 16, 2016)

Sort of looks like a white tail, but too heavily built. Maybe a Black House Spider but not too sure either.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 16, 2016)

There were heaps of black house spiders but it was way bigger than that. I'm not sure if they get that big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Mar 16, 2016)

It doesn't look built like a black house either, I'm stumped, but looks like a widow of some sort. I'll keep looking into it, the main thing throwing me off is that white patch on it's abdomen.

- - - Updated - - -

Wait I looked closer and it is just light lol. I'd not rule out black house yet though. We have black houses here around the size of a 50c piece.


----------



## Starlord (Mar 16, 2016)

I think it's a jumping spider because of it's familiar shape and flat face. If it's got two noticeable enlarged eyes, then it's definitely a jumping spider.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 16, 2016)

I was thinking Jumping Spider at the last pic, but the front legs aren't typical of one. And the size of a 50c coin is too big for a jumping spider.


----------



## thals (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks like a female Black House spider (Badumna insignis) going by the plump abdomen, shape and colouration. Females can achieve a 30mm legspan so sizing fits too. We get quite a few of these guys around our place as well and I've seen many, large and small of both sexes.


----------



## Newts (Mar 16, 2016)

Seconding _B. insignis_. Definitely not a jumping spider; too big, and leg as well as head shape and size is wrong


----------



## Herpo (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks like it's a Black House! Case closed!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I get lots of black house spiders in my kitchen but never seen 1 as big as a 50 cent coin, I leave them alone as they keep the bug population down.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok awesome. Safe to assume she's a black house spider. I too have never seen one so big but she must be doing well if she has been able to reach that size. And don't worry, she is still alive and kicking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

